# Soap looks frosted on top..WHY?



## gaerwen (Feb 25, 2011)

Almost ALL of my bars go white on top, like a frosty window. I read its from oxidation and that I should cover the top with saran. Well I hate the way the top of my soap looks with saran on top. I had one loaf that did it anyway even with the saran. What am I doing wrong??! Ive tried having a colored whipped top on my bars and it sure isnt pretty with the oxidation.


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 25, 2011)

It's called ash.  Try tweaking your recipe.  Through much trial and error...most all my batches come out with no ash anymore.

But, when I was starting out...I had tons of ash too.


----------



## carebear (Feb 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's oxidation.

There are many ways to combat ash, none really 100% though.  What works for some isn't going to work for everyone (it's way more complex than most seem to believe).

Try spritzing rubbing alcohol once it's in the mold and set up.


----------



## cheesenoodle (Nov 25, 2011)

Could you just cover any exposed soap surface with wax paper or something?  I thought it was the moisture in the air contacting the surface that had something to do with this problem.


----------



## SoapyD (Nov 28, 2011)

I've made 9 batches so far, and one had ash.  It was the one that I goofed on, and it didn't get completely covered with the plastic wrap.  Only the exposed parts ended up with the ash on them.

I have lids for my wooden molds, and I wrap the plastic wrap around the lids before putting them on, and on my ashy soap one side of the plastic slid off in a weird way, so after cutting, it was only on one bar.

Someday I'd like to try the textured tops, but I have no idea how to avoid ash without the plastic wrap. :roll:


----------

